

New cheap VPS provider, based in Sweden - klrr
https://cloudroyale.se/

======
p4bl0
If I understand correctly this is a VPS offer which is $22/month. It's not
even cheap _at all_. I have a real dedicated server for less than that. Also,
their offer is not available outside of Sweden. And they don't have an English
version of the website. This is not news, it's advertisement, and it's badly
targeted. Flagged.

------
dave1010uk
Is this newsworthy? More cheap VPS providers here if you're interested:
[http://www.lowendbox.com/](http://www.lowendbox.com/)

~~~
pella
or [http://serverbear.com/compare/vps](http://serverbear.com/compare/vps)

------
egeozcan
Looks like a good offer. My Swedish is a bit rusty, though. They wouldn't
happen to have an English or a German site, would they?

~~~
jgabor
Thanks! Glad to hear you like the offer.

Unfortunately we don't have a English or German site yet. But we do plan to
launch our English site later this year. I hope we'll see you then! :)

/Jonathan Gabor, Product Manager at Cloud Royale

~~~
SingAlong
Out of curiosity, what does the "tim" in "0.18 kr/tim" translate to in
English?

I'm just trying to calculate how much it amounts to per month.

~~~
hising
It is price per hour in SEK. 0.18 SEK per hour is 129 SEK per month, which
translates to ~ $19 per month in USD with the current exchange rate (according
to '129,6 sek to usd' in Google)

------
Matti
It's not immediately obvious but they are an off-shoot of FS Data -- a fairly
well-known (and old) Swedish hosting provider. It is in other words unlikely
to be a "fly-by operation" in a niche where new companies pop-up very
frequently.

------
iddqd
I have a really hard time taking hosting providers that claim 100% uptime
seriously.

------
paskakapu
Do you support NetBSD?

~~~
jgabor
Unfortunately no. But if the demand is there, we will definitely consider it.
And I know it's not exactly the same, but FreeBSD is on it's way…

------
belorn
Do they have IPv6?

